

Project Stack Push/Pop - telemachos
http://blog.urth.org/2009/12/project-stack-pushpop.html

======
bootload
Dave Rolsky is a Perl programming machine ~ <http://search.cpan.org/~drolsky/>
and lead the team to create the Perl Datetime module ~
<http://datetime.perl.org/?Modules> I sat in on a talk with one of the
developers ( _"Iain Truskett"_ ~ <http://use.perl.org/~goon/journal/16893> )
more than half a decade ago and was amazed at the complexity of time.

------
stevejohnson
I do a similar thing, but with conversations. Some friends and I have become
more aware of unintentional subject changes, and instead of letting the old
topic roll under our wheels, we say "push," and "pop" when we are done with
the temporary subject change. This keeps us focused on the original topic
because a stack push feels more transitory.

And it's not just the geeks. (But it's mostly the geeks.)

